# 2008 928 t-cube



## oppy (Nov 28, 2006)

My local Bianchi dealer has a 2008 928 t-cube frameset available in my size for a pretty good deal. It is the celeste/carbon panel paint job and is simply beautiful. I was wondering if any of you could give a review of this frameset and give any thoughts or opinions on this model. The only knock cycling news gave it was the fact the rear dropouts were not the best for getting quick wheel changes, something I really don't care about. I know it retailed for around $2500, he is willing to part with it for around $1900 or so. Thanks for any info, Matthew.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If MSRP was $2500 and he's willing to "let it go" for $1900, that doesn't sound like a great deal. Nice frame, good compromise of something very suitable for racing, but still durable enough.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

They're a top-notch frame. Same one used by Barloworld for the last 2 years (they also used the 928SL).

The Cyclingnews article made too much of an issue of the the rear dropouts being tight. All it means is that you have to loosen the rear skewer a few turns to remove the wheel.

The frame gives a great ride. Responsive cornering. Stiff climbing and sprinting. Yet little harshness. In fact, the high frequency buzz from surfaces like chip & seal is filtered nicely. Incidentally, there are a few of these on eBay right now.

Initial MSRP was $2,600.00. Look here.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I have the same bike and it has more than satisfied my requirements for an all round race bike, and have tried many frames. Rides smooth and the geometry is spot on to my liking and not once has it felt harsh. I kicked around this and the 928sl and really have no regrets to giving up a few grams in place of the solid feel the bike gives me. Really not sure what else I would want from a more expensive frameset.
Dave, noticed your link is for you own Tcube. What are you upgrading to?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

ipaul, well spotted  I am still looking around. Not fully decided yet. I think these days, you have to be careful to not buy a cheap frame with an expensive badge. One of the ways to do this is go with a less boutique brand, though the idea pains me! I'll definitely miss the T-Cube. It concerns me that the next frame might not be as good.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Dave. I hear ya. Its not always about the big name but how the geometry matches your riding style. I have raced my T-cube and done long rides and its been tried and true for both needs. Many other frames I have ridden rode well, but there was always something a bit off. Just be careful as trading up doesn't always mean better. Good luck


----------



## oppy (Nov 28, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks guys for the information. Dave, I am wondering why you are selling yours? Sounds like you have been very happy with it so far and may regret getting something different. I went and looked at the frame again today and it will be tough not pulling the trigger. Your praise of the frame doesn't help either!!!!! Thanks again, Matthew.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

oppy, take a look at the other 928 T-Cubes on eBay. Aside from my own, there are brand new ones going for less than what you have been quoted. Show those prices to the guy in the store. He needs to price match!

I am selling because I have new frame fever. Outback Bikes in Atlanta is my LBS. They have awesome pricing on Specialized. They also have knowledgeable staff that actually race the frames that they sell - a big help when it comes to choosing the right frame and getting the sizing correct.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought a brand new Ducati Corse frame ( T3 frame with custom Ducati paint ) from ebax for $799 last winter in 57cm.

It is indeed more comfortable than the 928SL.

08 frame, brand new, I built it with a full new Ultegra SL group and ( used ) Ksyrium SL wheels, SLR Carbonio saddle and Ritchey WCS parts and was asking $2300 for it and didn't get sold, which puzzles me.

Instead I sold a 06/07 used Trek Madone 5.2 with used Ultegra and Ksyriums for $2000.-

go figure ! the Bianchi/Ducati is a far superior bike but people pay more for a Trek label even if older and worn.

If someone could be interested I could sell and ship everywhere for $2600.including a compact Ultegra SL crankset ( in addition to the standard ), and the chrome bar tape.

pics


----------

